# Fourex Summer Cloudy Ginger Beer



## bradsbrew (4/2/12)

I seen this in a local bottlo last weekend. Anyone tried it?





Fourex, brewsnews

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (4/2/12)

Saw it myself Brad but stayed well clear. Probably as tasteless as the beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/12)

Rowy said:


> Saw it myself Brad but stayed well clear. Probably as tasteless as the beer.



Yeah that was my thoughts as well Rowy. But I might grab a couple of bottles tommorrow and give it a crack.


----------



## yardy (4/2/12)

you're a mc brad.


----------



## Rowy (4/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah that was my thoughts as well Rowy. But I might grab a couple of bottles tommorrow and give it a crack.




Give it a heads up if it's OK Brad if its tasteless SWMBO will probably find it attractive. Might throw a couple her way, though Monteiths crushed apply cider is her go at the moment. That could of course change in the next millisecond or normally just after I buy a heap :angry:


----------



## kevo (4/2/12)

I find it odd that the current brewing and brewery craze isn't for beer.

Do wish they'd call a perry a perry though.


----------



## jbowers (4/2/12)

kevo said:


> I find it odd that the current brewing and brewery craze isn't for beer.
> 
> Do wish they'd call a perry a perry though.



They don't call a perry a perry? I was under the impression that most of the 'pear ciders' sold here would not be classed as perry by CAMRA as they are not made using traditional perry pears. Rather, they mostly use pear concentrate or other types of pear.


----------



## Rina (4/2/12)

jbowers said:


> They don't call a perry a perry? I was under the impression that most of the 'pear ciders' sold here would not be classed as perry by CAMRA as they are not made using traditional perry pears. Rather, they mostly use pear concentrate or other types of pear.




I think it's because 'perry' sounds too 'gay'


----------



## bconnery (4/2/12)

jbowers said:


> They don't call a perry a perry? I was under the impression that most of the 'pear ciders' sold here would not be classed as perry by CAMRA as they are not made using traditional perry pears. Rather, they mostly use pear concentrate or other types of pear.


I was reading somewhere the other day that it basically all came about because the wider market didn't understand what 'perry' was, but could relate that it was a pear cider, so they called it that. 
Camra definitions aside the terms are pretty synonomous in terms of what is on the market at the moment...


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/12)

Well I went and bought a bottle, was tempted to grab a sixer for $12 and am now glad I only wasted $3 dollars on a single. Had a good ginger aroma when poured into glass but that was where the excitment ended. It tasted like a hybrid between a tasteless beer and a tasteless ginger beer. It wouldn't suprise me if they just put some ginger cordial in the summer lager. Waste of a clean glass really, I did drink it all as punishment for being an optimist.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (4/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Well I went and bought a bottle, was tempted to grab a sixer for $12 and am now glad I only wasted $3 dollars on a single. Had a good ginger aroma when poured into glass but that was where the excitment ended. It tasted like a hybrid between a tasteless beer and a tasteless ginger beer. It wouldn't suprise me if they just put some ginger cordial in the summer lager. Waste of a clean glass really, I did drink it all as punishment for being an optimist.
> 
> Cheers




Mmmmmmmmmmmmm SWMBO will love it! I'll grab a couple tomorrow.


----------



## manticle (4/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Well I went and bought a bottle, was tempted to grab a sixer for $12 and am now glad I only wasted $3 dollars on a single. Had a good ginger aroma when poured into glass but that was where the excitment ended. It tasted like a hybrid between a tasteless beer and a tasteless ginger beer. It wouldn't suprise me if they just put some ginger cordial in the summer lager. Waste of a clean glass really, I did drink it all as punishment for being an optimist.
> 
> Cheers




Is it a ginger beer in the sense of bundy but alcoholic or a beer with ginger in it (in the sense of that woeful shite from bluetongue)?

Sounds like the latter?


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/12)

manticle said:


> Is it a ginger beer in the sense of bundy but alcoholic or a beer with ginger in it (in the sense of that woeful shite from bluetongue)?
> 
> Sounds like the latter?



Yeah its the latter. Beer with ginger. Yeah I had bundy GB but alcoholic in mind when I bought it.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/2/12)

I wonder if it would be any better with a hit of bundy?


----------



## manticle (4/2/12)

Sounds like a ratio of 1 bottle of bundy:1 tsp of XXXX ginger bleh would be best after reading that brews news article. Ginger beer is one thing, beer with ginger in it is completely another.


----------



## Rowy (4/2/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> I wonder if it would be any better with a hit of bundy?



Ooooeeewwwwwh...........Beer bundy and ginger :icon_vomit:


----------



## stuchambers (4/2/12)

Nothing wrong with a carlton draft and a shot of stones green ginger wine in it.


----------



## Rowy (4/2/12)

stuchambers said:


> Nothing wrong with a carlton draft and a shot of stones green ginger wine in it.




We call em Bamaga Bombers............Fourex with a dash of stones.........have been a victim of these once or twic or thrice over the years.


----------



## JDW81 (4/2/12)

stuchambers said:


> Nothing wrong with a carlton draft and a shot of stones green ginger wine in it.



Now there's a blast from the past. I haven't had one of those in years and for good reason, the hangover that accompanies it has to be experienced to be believed. Only a couple of points behind a jager-bomb hangover. 
:icon_vomit:


----------



## JesseGray (4/2/12)

Anything with a dash of Stones - cures everything!


----------



## bconnery (4/2/12)

We used to make a mix of Stones and Wild Turkey, ginger ale optional. 
A Stoned Turkey


----------



## Innes (5/2/12)

The main problem I have with products such as this is that they continue to take up more tap space at pubs and clubs like cider has.


----------



## Ivan Other One (5/2/12)

Yeah, tried this friday arvo, total waste of coin. tastes like a very bland beer with a slight hint of ginger. :icon_vomit: 

won't be getting this again.


----------



## paulwolf350 (5/2/12)

JDW81 said:


> Now there's a blast from the past. I haven't had one of those in years and for good reason, the hangover that accompanies it has to be experienced to be believed. Only a couple of points behind a jager-bomb hangover.
> :icon_vomit:



True here too, only things SWMBO has banned me from drinking = 1. Jagermeister and 2. Stones ginger wine


----------



## winkle (16/2/12)

Rina said:


> I think it's because 'perry' sounds too 'gay'



What you talkin' about!

Edit: If its anything like the beer :icon_vomit:


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/12)

this is a combination of being on topic and off topic. its off topic cause it aint about xxxxGB, but its about gingerbeer. i saw in a dans add the other day about 4 or 5 new GBs from megabreweries. well ok it may have been a few megabreweries and a ffew smaller ones. but looks like BG is going the way of cider

edit:
http://danmurphys.com.au/beer-cider/ginger-beer. 

looks like bluetongue was one of them. prob bloody awful also. another 'larger infused with ginger'. so's the wychwood


----------



## ekul (16/2/12)

I had the blue tongue ginger beer. It tasted like bland beer infused with ginger. Whilst it wasn't a beer i would buy, I enjoyed it because I could see the potential in the idea. I haven't got around to it but an all grain ginger beer is on 'the list'. I love making alcoholic ginger beer, but the sickly sweetness of the artificial sweeteners mean i can't drink too much of it.

A light clean lager heavily infused with ginger would be a welcome addition on the taps around here.

Edit- Here's a recipe i found in a homebrewing magazine before christmas http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=60250 It wasn't a very detailed recipe but i spose you gotta start somehwere!


----------



## bum (16/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> this is a combination of being on topic and off topic. its off topic cause it aint about xxxxGB, but its about gingerbeer. i saw in a dans add the other day about 4 or 5 new GBs from megabreweries. well ok it may have been a few megabreweries and a ffew smaller ones. but looks like BG is going the way of cider
> 
> edit:
> http://danmurphys.com.au/beer-cider/ginger-beer.
> ...


I've had the Crabbies (they made a typo) and Hollows (also average). Will look for the Rose River ones though, some look interesting.


----------



## bum (7/3/12)

Just drank a Rose River Lemon GB. Tastes like solo with a tiny, tiny dash of ginger refresher. Avoid like the plague (unless you're fan of Cruisers).

So very happy I have 3 more varieties waiting in the fridge. <_<

[EDIT: Just had a second one (What?! I already own them, what do you want me to do with them?) and there is a cloying sweetness to them that just keeps building up and stays with you for ages. Really bloating too. This is probably the worst thing I've drunk since, um, a really long time ago.]


----------



## bum (11/3/12)

Please excuse me while I go for the AHB posts-in-a-row record.

Just tried the Rose River Original GB.

Look. For the love of god, do not ever buy any of their products. I wish I hadn't been so amped to find a new commercial GB and had stopped to read the label first. Permit me to quote from memory (i.e. paraphrase):

"Made from [some bullshit about the best water you've ever heard of] and all natural colours and flavours".

Yeah. Fucken tastes like it too. Your SWMBO might like it (if she's fifteen and never had a drink before).


----------



## bradsbrew (12/3/12)

Anyone tried the hobgoblin Ginger beer? Is it ginger beer or a beer with ginger added.

Cheers


----------



## bum (12/3/12)

Beer with ginger added. The ginger is very forward though - I don't recall noticing any significant hop presence. Was a bit too sweet for me. Wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## 70YNU (19/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah its the latter. Beer with ginger. Yeah I had bundy GB but alcoholic in mind when I bought it.



Exactly what I was hoping for.
Was just as disappointed as yourself.
Tastes exactly like xxx summer with a dash of ginger cordial (someone suggested this was possible)
Very Disappointed...

Now to try and brew something like Alcoholic Bundy GB.


----------

